# Coffin Sitter



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys, im interested in this product below

http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=818

I bileve it comes with everything you need... Though i do have some questions.

1. Is $250 to much for this?
2. How does this Pneumatic prop work? do you have to plug it in to an outlet?
3. Do i need anything else for this to function properly?
4. Does anyone have someting like this for cheaper, or where i can find it cheaper?
5 Does it come fully built? (Im bad at building things. )

THANKS!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

1. No. $250 is just about right for the steel and pneumatic cylinder this thing is powered by.
2. The air cylinder lifts the arm up carrying the prop to startle your guests. An outlet will be required to control the solenoid.
3. An air compressor and a prop.
4. The only way to get this cheaper would be to build it yourself.
5. Yep.

If you have any questions, you can ask the Man himself Brian Warner the CEO of Evilusions right here on the Hauntforum. PM him at gadget-evilusions. You can't ask a more knowledgeble man about pneumatics.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Okay, one more thing HalloweenRick

Would this work?

http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=271599&PartnerID=FROOGLE&BannerID=PD558

I assume you just take the air compressor (link above) and take the needle part, and just stick it in the valve?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Phantasmechanics has a tutorial that will get you familiar with pneumatic props. I am afraid of pneumatics myself but I like to read about the different things people do on the forum.

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/air2.html


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

1. Is $250 to much for this?

*It's about right, as It comes with everything - Cylinder, Steel frame, Clevis's, air line, solenoid, power supply*

2. How does this Pneumatic prop work? do you have to plug it in to an outlet?

*When the solenoid is powered, it delers air to the cylinder causing it to retract and pop the mechanism up. Read up on that Phantasmechanics site Haunted posted. It's very usefull information. And yes, It comes with a 12 volt power supply which plugs into the wall.*

3. Do i need anything else for this to function properly?

*It comes with everything to get it running. You would need an air compressor of course, and the one at you posted will not work. Depending on how advanced you want to get into the pneumatic scene, and how many more pneumatic props your going to have, is goign to set you back on how big of a compressor your goign to get. Personally, I like Craftsman compressors available at Kmart and Sears.

Also, you will need something to trigger this. If you want to go the cheap route, Menards / Lowes / Home depor cary plug in remote control units for ten bucks. If you want it to be a automated unit, look into one of these

http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=826

You get to pick the option of having a motion sensor too, which is very handy.*

4. Does anyone have someting like this for cheaper, or where i can find it cheaper?

*Ebay has some similar stuff, but I would support Evilusions  *

5 Does it come fully built? (Im bad at building things. )

*If it doesn't come fully built it looks to be 2 bolts then two bolts for the cylinder*

Hope that helped!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ya know, I've met Brian at IS, and although he prob doesn't even remember me, he made a HUGE impressionon me as being very knowledgeable, honest, friendly and very generous at helping me out understanding pneumatic basics. If you have the money to buy a coffin sitter, I would definately support him at evillusions.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Would this work? its 6 gallons.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100589540

and also, does the compressor make a loud humming noise?

Also, once the prop is poped up, the air compressor would still be attached to the cylinder, so what happens then? does the prop go down? Also, what is a regulator, and do I need it for the coffin sitter? (http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=818&osCsid=61d9a26a11a128c95b53ed5e691525b2 )


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

That compressor will do the job. More than likely, it is ogign to be loud, you will have to hide it behind the house and run a longer air hose to the prop. I have my 25 gallon in my laundry room and ran a line thru the crawlspace up to the garage.

Yes, air is always being deliverd to that cylinder. As it's being a double acting cylinder, It uses air for force it up, and air to force it down. This is where the solenoid valve comes in handy to do that for you. You just simply plug the power pack into the wall.

And lastly, A regulator is a accessorie that limits the amount of psi. The compressor you have picked out has a regualtor built in, so if your only goig nto be running just that one pop up, you wouldnt need one. You could just adjust the regualtor on the compressor.

If you purchase that kit, I'd look in to these to slow down the up/down motion.

http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=26_44_75&products_id=258

And I would buy this mechanism over the coffin sitter.

http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=820

It's your simple 4 bar, 25 more bucks then the coffin sitter, but It will get a ton more scares. I love 4 bars.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

DarkShadows, every prop I build comes with speed regulators in place already, If I provided a prop without them, it would be a disgrace.

Sickie, I don't forget many people, I remember you. I belive you were wearing tyedye.

CrossBlades, feel free to email me directly with any questions, [email protected] , about our products, or I am usually available by phone also.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good memory, gadget!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I try sickie, I try.


----------

